# Safari : choisir entre ouvrir et enregistrer un fichier



## Yesbut (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour !!

J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de paramétrer safari pour qu'il me demande quand je clique sur un fichier à télécharger si je veux l'ouvrir ou l'enregistrer plutôt que de l'enregistrer directement ?

J'ai cherché un peu partout sur les forums, ou dans les réglages de safari et je ne trouve pas...

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## otgl (3 Septembre 2012)

Essaie ceci:

Aller dans Safari > Préférences...
Cliquer sur l'onglet Général.
Cocher la case "Ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables".
Safari détermine par lui-même si les fichiers sont fiables ou non.


----------



## mtcubix (3 Septembre 2012)

il n'est pas recommandé de cocher cette option « Ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables »  selon certaines sources :
http://www.lemondeinformatique.fr/a...ore-plus-dangereuse-de-macdefender-33815.html

car, certains malwares peuvent la contourner et s'installer sans qu'on s'en aperçoive.

Pour la question :
J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de paramétrer safari pour qu'il me demande quand je clique sur un fichier à télécharger si je veux l'ouvrir ou l'enregistrer plutôt que de l'enregistrer directement ?

je pense qu'un clic droit de la souris suffit, un menu contextuel s'ouvre et on peut choisir quoi faire de l'objet cliquéouvrir, enregistrer etc..)


----------



## otgl (3 Septembre 2012)

mtcubix a dit:


> il n'est pas recommandé de cocher cette option « Ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables »  selon certaines sources :
> http://www.lemondeinformatique.fr/a...ore-plus-dangereuse-de-macdefender-33815.html
> 
> car, certains malwares peuvent la contourner et s'installer sans qu'on s'en aperçoive.



L'article en question fait du sensationnalisme. Non, les fichiers .PKG ne s'installent pas tout seuls. Oui, l'installateur s'ouvre, mais c'est à l'utilisateur de choisir s'il veut procéder avec l'installation, en cliquant sur "Suivant", en choisissant le disque cible et en cliquant sur "Installer".



mtcubix a dit:


> je pense qu'un clic droit de la souris suffit, un menu contextuel s'ouvre et on peut choisir quoi faire de l'objet cliquéouvrir, enregistrer etc..)



Tu parles de "Ouvrir le lien dans une nouvelle fenêtre" et "Ouvrir le lien dans un nouvel onglet", je suppose. Ces options du clic-droit concernent les pages, et non les fichiers liés. Si la case "Ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables" n'est pas cochée, le fichier ne s'ouvrira jamais.


----------



## mtcubix (3 Septembre 2012)

otgl a dit:


> Tu parles de "Ouvrir le lien dans une nouvelle fenêtre" et "Ouvrir le lien dans un nouvel onglet", je suppose. Ces options du clic-droit concernent les pages, et non les fichiers liés. Si la case "Ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables" n'est pas cochée, le fichier ne s'ouvrira jamais.



le menu contextuel complet que j'ai sous Safari est :
ouvrir le lien dans une nouvelle fenêtre
ouvrir le lien dans un nouvel onglet
-----------------------------------------
télécharger le fichier lié
télécharger le fichier lié sous...
Ajouter ce lien au signets ..
Ajouter ce lien a la list de lecture
------------------------------------------
copier le lien
------------------------------------------
bloquer cette pub
bloquer une pub sur cette page
----------------------------------------
inspecter l'élément

J'ai bien sûr activé le mode Développement, l'ouverture et l'enregistrement de fichiers fonctionne correctement. j'ai bien entendu décoché l'option "ouvrir les fichiers fiables" .


----------



## Yesbut (2 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour ! 

Tout d'abord merci de vos réponses (désolée j'ai perdu ma connexion internet quelques temps lol...). Mon problème n'est toujours pas résolu, car si en effet il m'ouvre le fichier quand je coche la case "ouvrir les fichiers fiables" il me les enregistre quand même sur mon disque dur.. Ce qui oblige à faire le ménage très souvent dans le dossier téléchargement. j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'ouvrir le fichier sans l'enregistrer sur l'ordinateur (comme avec firefox par exemple !). j'ai beau écumer les forums, je n'ai pas trouvé de manip permettant d'arriver à un résultat où, quand on clique sur un fichier, safari demande si on veut l'ouvrir ou l'enregistrer... SI jamais quelqu'un pouvait m'aider je lui en serais infiniment reconnaissante lol !

Merci !


----------



## Anysound (23 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème depuis que j'utilise Safari, toujours aujourd'hui sous Yosemite et Safari 8.

Comment le résoudre SVP ? Ca me saoule de voir à chaque fois le fichier image téléchargé dans le disque dur et de devoir faire le ménage quotidiennement.


----------

